
Transforming government through entrepreneurship - hiDenise
http://startupinresidence.org/apply
======
hiDenise
I used to work for the San Francisco Mayor's Office and I wanted to let this
crowd know that they're accepting applications for their Startup in Residence
program, which gives tech startups access to City agencies for 16 weeks to co-
design innovative products that improve public service delivery. From a
startup perspective, participation means:

\- a committed government partner to demonstrate market fit and a user testing
group that's usually hard to access

\- being fast-tracked for a government contract, as participating startups are
pre-approved should department want to buy

\- exposure to other potential government clients (many cities keep an eye on
this program and the success of participants’ products)

\- cross-sectoral mentorship and being part of a learning cohort

\- no requirement to give up any equity

There are 4 cities and 20 challenges that cross a lot of tech spaces. I'd
encourage you to apply!

